# colonoscopy results very frightened



## 15058 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm feeling very troubled today and juast needed to talk to someone.I had a flexible sigmoid in June. There was a large polyp in the sigmoid colon. Adenomatous they said precancerous. The Dr. who did the sig is a GP who does those not a GE specialist he said get a colonoscopy. My GP did a referal to a youn lady GE. She did the colonoscopy on September 8. Before the procedure she said that if the polyp was as large as she was led to believe she might not be able to get it all, might refer me to a surgeon.After the procedure I didn't see her but the nurse gave me a paper that said to book in for a sigmoid in 3 or 4 weeks as she was only able to get 75% of it and had also removed a small polyp a little higher up. She would try and get the rest with the sigmoid. Usually around here results take 7 - 10 days to get back from pathology. Today I get a call from her office to get in to see her tomorrow. I said to the nurse, "oh, I have that appointment for the sigmoid for October 3," she said ,"I won't cancel that just yet," Now I am totally panic stricken.All the possibilities that are flying through my brain, 1. did the rest of the biopsy on the large polyp show cancer, ? 2. did the small polyp show cancer,? 3. did some scrapings from the colon or whatever show cancer? Will I have to have surgery? I'm afraid of all the outcomes and afraid of being put to sleep.Sorry to lay this on you. Just need to vent my fears. Hoping someone will be able to relate to my experience.Freddiegirl


----------



## 18906 (May 4, 2006)

I'm sorry I can't relate directly but it sounds like you are in very good hands. I hope the best for you and try to remain positive. Take care.







Rick


----------



## 15058 (Sep 11, 2006)

An update: I just got back from a consult with the GI. She said that in the pieces of polyp she took out that some cancerous cells were mixed in with the precancerous ones. There is still a piece left and she wants me to go for surgery to remove it. Anyone else out there have this situation? I'd be grateful for some reassurances.Freddiegirl


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi freddiegirl,I think your situation sounds scary and I hope you will be well and healthy. I had a colonoscopy yesterday. Well sort of. I was apparently in too much discomfort for the doctor to continue. I have no memory of what happened. I was finally able to talk to the doctor today he was less than nice and not one bit nice or helpful. He told me he had to abort the procedure. I asked why and 3 times he told me the same thing. So I tried a different tactic and asked why I seemed so uncomfortable and he told me I would have to talk to my primary care. So now I wonder what is wrong with me. Flowby


----------

